
Google Search API is back - davidw
http://nicklothian.com/blog/2008/04/14/google-search-api-is-back/
======
carlos
Definitively it is back... again and again :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=159853>

~~~
davidw
Oops, I missed that!

